# Lying down after IUI tx???



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Just curious about whether it is a good idea to lie down following tx at least just for 15 or 20 minutes as when i went to reprofit they told me to lie down/stay on the bed for 15/20 mins however, i have just come back from Copenhagen Fertility Center and they let me get up immediately.  I didn't think at the time and maybe i should have asked to stay there for a bit but they just let me get on with it.

I may be being hyper sensitive about whether this can really help or not and whether CFC should have told me to lie down for a bit but even in Zita West's book she talks about the woman lying flat for about 20 minutes or so after sex....

just wondered what people thought??  hopefully i'm worrying for nothing but i'd be a bit p***sed off if they should have told me to rest afterwards and didnt..

GG x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello Greatgazza I didn't want to read and run    To be honest I have heard both. My clinic don't get you to lie down after IUI and even after ET with IVF they pop it in and then you have to walk back to your car. I don't think there is a hard and fast rule to this one. I think you will be fine to have go up tbh. The sperm is so high up that it would not just 'fall' out and will be swimming like mad to find themselves a lovely egg. It is so easy to say don't worry, I have been told it a million times during all of my treatments, so I won't tell you that but remain positive that this will be the one for you    Take care hun, lots of sticky vibes coming your way            xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Most clinics let you lie down for a bit after IUI but I believe that the evidence suggests that it makes no difference. Because the sperm is going through the cervix and into the uterus it should stay there, whereas with sex the sperm is in the vagina and needs ot make its way up through the cervix so can easily come out if you're standing up. My thinking was that it can't do any harm to lie down for a bit but I wouldn't worry about it too much.

bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

great thanks girls, yes bb i was thinking that about the difference between sex and tx, but it's nice to get some reassurance cos it's so easy to drive yourself nuts with all this and worrying about tiny little things.

GG x


----------

